# Bryan Chapell Retiring



## bookslover (Apr 30, 2012)

Bryan Chapell will retire as President of Covenant Theological Seminary in St. Louis, Missouri, as of June 1, 2012. He will become Chancellor. The seminary will form a search committee to look for its new president.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 30, 2012)

What is the difference between a president and a chancellor?


----------

